

Join a startup to accelerate your life - ShirsenduK
https://medium.com/unforgettable-moments/d123a758acc

======
Eifrig
Get some magic in your life? Having done 5 start ups in the last 20 years, my
observation is most seriously that the magic can be best described as CHANGE.
Never mind salary and hours... If you love change and love to drive change it
will feel like magic. If you don't you will hate start ups.

